#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  2018 兩岸學生大熊貓保育實習體驗營在川開營

## 狼王白牙

2018-08-02 07:56:14 來源： 中國新聞社

2018兩岸學生大熊貓保育實習體驗營8月1日在大熊貓“團團”“圓圓”的故鄉四川雅安開營，30名兩岸學生將化身大熊貓“奶爸”“奶媽”，零距離感受大熊貓魅力。

此次活動以“溯源熊貓故鄉，創意熊貓文化”為主題，兩岸學生將在中國大熊貓保護研究中心雅安碧峰峽基地開展大熊貓保育實習體驗、大熊貓溯源科考、大熊貓科普教材教具設計等活動。

“實習內容包括打掃大熊貓圈舍、給它們準備食物、對它們進行餵食等，還有一些科考方面的體驗學習，比如行為觀察、糞便分析。”中國大熊貓保護研究中心工作人員高曉文表示，希望通過活動讓兩岸學生了解大熊貓保護工作，樹立大熊貓保護意識。

據來自台灣的中國文化大學校長王淑音介紹，本次參加體驗營活動的15名台灣學生共來自13所學校，大多是動物學、環境科學和園林景觀設計等專業。 “他們還肩負著一個特殊任務，就是結合本次大熊貓保育實習經歷，編寫一本環境教育方面的科普教材，供台灣中小學生學習。”

盛夏的雅安碧峰峽基地氣候涼爽、森林蔥鬱，這給首次來川的台灣大學學生李妍慧留下了深刻印象。 她說，除了期待和大熊貓零距離接觸，她還希望和四川的同齡人有更深入的交流。 “大陸的同學非常友好，我很期待再多了解他們一點。在平時的交流中，我們也會分享彼此的生活經歷，我想這樣能更加增進我們的友誼。”

此次活動將持續至8月12日，除了大熊貓，兩岸學生還將了解雅安茶文化，參觀樂山大佛、都江堰，近距離接觸悠久璀璨的巴蜀文化，同時感受蓬勃發展的現代四川。

據了解，兩岸學生大熊貓保育實習體驗營活動已連續舉辦三屆，為台灣學生參與大熊貓保護、了解四川提供了新的平台。 此次活動由四川省台辦、中國大熊貓保護研究中心、四川農業大學和中國文化大學共同舉辦。 (王鵬)

----------


## 峰峰

HI~老大

熊貓保育實習體驗營這個想法很好，好處多多 :Very Happy: 
不然很少有機會能摸到熊貓~(想摸摸呀!!)
飼養的經驗還可以觀察熊貓的生態
而且有環境教育方面教材讓學生能增加知識 :jcdragon-xd: 
看完這篇文章後，希望有狼狼的體驗營XD

----------

